# Confessions of an Orgasmic Unsatisfied Wife



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Reading this forum, it appears most people are either sexually frustrated or squirting orgasms right and left. I am neither. 

I think I am a typical female. I enjoy sex with my husband, yet I have the best orgasms by myself. We are both in our 50's, healthy, and orgasmic. We are easily aroused by each other. When he is aroused he wants to put it in me and get off. Despite his best efforts, it's all over in less than 3 minutes. To him, ideal sex is intercourse, and he can't wait to do me. When he is done, he will be "nice" to me and do what I want (vibe, dildo, whatever) but the passion is gone, so it's hard for me to feel excited.

He turns me on vaginally. I want him to enter me. But when I am horny on my own, I am turned on in my clitoris. It feels tingly. I only have clitoral orgasms, so I never come from intercourse. This is the most important point I can make here, the difference between vaginal and clitoral turn-on! 

My best orgasms I get by myself. I watch realistic porn or read a story to get myself aroused, use my vibe and dildo sitting up (! important) and I have an orgasm in 2 - 4 minutes. Those are screamer orgasms. When I skip the arousal activites, it takes longer, 10 min with a vibe, 20 min manual. If I am laying in bed, my mind wanders and it can take up to an hour, no kidding! When my husband is there and it takes a long time, he gets really bored. Of course, I am self conscious about the time and it takes me longer. Recently, I could not get an orgasm at all, after one hour of trying.

My husband does not have the interest for any of this. He is lazy. After he comes, he will lie in bed and try to get me off, or let me do it (my preferred way). It takes me a long time. He does what I want him to do, which is to just be quiet so I can focus and hold me when I climax. Then he is in a hurry to get up and get his day going. 

I am disappointed and frustrated often, that I do not have the sex life I envision. Less than 1/3 of the time it's really great, the other 2/3 it's quickies for him with me finishing up when he gets ready for work or falls asleep at night. 

Today, I am not in the mood for his quickies, although sometimes I don't mind them at all. Just my mood. I have told him how I get aroused, how he can participate, he chooses to forget.

I think he ought to consider what it would be like to have sex without a climax. I think it would be boring to pend 20 - 30 minutes trying to get your girl to come. I don't blame him for being bored, but if I was really turned on, it would be fast!

Too bad my husband can come in 1 minute, and it takes me 10 minutes. Too bad if I come first, he has lost his erection. Too bad if I come last he has lost his interest. Too bad he does not have the interest in sex to get me really aroused or let me get myself really aroused before we get started...too bad he is a hard worker and prefers to do his responsibilities instead of luxuriating in bed with me.

So that is my real sex life.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Right off I can say 3 minutes would never ever be enough for me to orgasm through intercourse and I orgasm easily. Does he not have any interest in trying to fix or learning how to last just a bit longer?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I HIGHLY suggest a lelo reusable vibrating c*ck ring (best 40$ i've ever spent online) with you on top (probably), but if he does it right, he can be on top.

The vibrations make it harder for him to finish and a LOT easier for you.

Also, I would tell him that treating you like that sexual isn't ok. If he wants to be lazy and not care about your sexual needs, then don't be willing to have sex with him. You've made it clear to him that he can treat you as less important and it doesn't matter. You will keep having sex with him.

Also, the book "she comes first" might be a good read for him. If he wants sex, but isn't willing to meet your needs, I would suggest you tell him to read that and maybe come back later when he is interested in meeting your needs too. Trust me, he'll catch on and care very quickly. Change the rules of the game.

You need to change this. You need to make it clear now that this isn't ok.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

You have my permision to smack him one with the anger stick, if it helps. You're giving him the instructions in an easy to follow format, which is more than many guys get, but he's too lazy to follow the map.

What I'd actually recommend is giving him a taste of his own medicine. When he's nearly a minute into it, open your eyes and say, "Mauve. I think I'll paint the ceiling mauve." 

Disclaimer: This poster does not encourage or support the real use of physical violence.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Most woman can't orgasm in 3 minutes. I know I sure as hell can't either unless i am alone!


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

> What I'd actually recommend is giving him a taste of his own medicine. When he's nearly a minute into it, open your eyes and say, "Mauve. I think I'll paint the ceiling mauve."


 This is basically what he is doing. 1/2 way into it when his partner is starting to have a good time, just stopping. I think if you did that a few times he would get the picture more or less instantly.


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

Pretty much >10-20 minutes of foreplay + >10-20 minutes of intercourse ...Or it rarely happens. The only exception to this in my life is if she is on top, and then she can come very quickly, but even that is usually longer than 3 minutes. 

Some guys can take the subtle suggestion that "Maybe you should switch to oral pleasure for a few minutes when you are getting close to orgasm to delay it so I can enjoy myself too...". Some guys can't. 

I have to agree with Anx on the helpfulness of a **** ring. Especially if you get the kind that vibrates, and/or has a nub that directly stimulates the clitoris. 

My top two picks: 
http://www.adameve.com/adult-sex-toys/****-rings/sp-bango-vibrating-pleasure-ring-15173.aspx

and

Amazon.com: California Exotics Dual Clit Flicker **** Ring: Health & Personal Care

Durex also makes some cheapo disposable ones that deliver a ton of vibration (for the brief time they last). They are terribly fragile though, and often don't hold together under heavy use -- but fun while they do work. Amazon.com: Durex Play Vibrations (3rd Generation): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I cum through clitoral stimulation too. I almost allways cum before my SO during sex.

I have to have heavy grinding on my clitoris to be able to cum during sex and it takes time to build up. Stopping and starting sex can make it take much longer.

3 minutes isn't enough time and your husband sounds very very selfish. He should be looking into ways that he can last much longer. He should be interested in you pleasure as much as his.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for encouraging me to stand firm on "say no to quickies". 

We tried a disposable c* ring the first time last weekend, and then he suddenly lost control and it was all over. He likes the vibration.

I asked him to read the book, She Comes First, but the way I said it was not sweet, it was complaining, so he felt defensive and refused to read it. I've offered to give him a summary, and I asked him to watch some educational porn from Tristan Taormino (sweetly this time) the last 3 weekends, and he has chosen to investigate neither. I've shared with him what the sex therapist suggested we try, and he has chosen to try that only once.

I cannot change him. I can change only myself. So my big change is that I will not do quickies. I really needed your encouragement for this.

He loves loves to talk with me, cuddle me, be playful with me, spend time with me. Just somehow with sex, he can be such a prude, almost like he feels guilty to study it more and indulge. His problem to sort out, not mine.

Oral he does only when he is really turned on. 

When we were early in our marriage, we had a simultaneous climax, with me working on myself while we were doggy style, so I know we can get more in sync and he can slow down if he wants. Simultaneous climax is overrated - I did not get to enjoy his experience because I was overwhelmed by mine.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

He sounds loving and I really think you'll figure this out. It might be rocky a bit till then. 

He'll eventually get it and understand how it makes you feel to be rejected while he gets his bit.

Best of luck and stay strong.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

SaraAnn, wow, I am male, 52 and I always take care of the wife. I have read She Comes First, that has always been my rule. My wife has a low sex drive, won't let me do oral on her etc. If I was married to you, I would promise, you would come first! I love giving oral, but don't the chance much. I love to give long oil massages (never get one back). Maybe we could trade! LOL


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

arkguy, you make me almost cry. I wish my husband loved me in that way. 

A major issue is he has lower interest in sex, every 2-3 days, nothing too erotic. He focuses so much on getting his work done, he never reads any sex books or anything on sex or marriage. He likes to read historical novels.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Sara, didn't want to make you cry. But, I love to give, I really do, it would be nice to get back sometimes too though. I love to give oral, use vibs etc and offer all the time. Wow, you said two or three times a week for sex? We used to be about 2 to 3 times per month, not enough for me at all. I would worship the ground a woman walks on if she would let me satisfy her sexually. If I did come first, I would always find a way to make sure the wife was taken care of.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

MGirl, he reads books, he reads every night at bedtime...he just won't read anything besides these historical novels or sports...nothing about sex ever. He will watch porn maybe once a month but never with me (although I have asked). 

I need to accept him the way he is. He was this way when we married 20 yrs ago. I need to let go of this resentment and just love him the way he is.

And for the guys who have regular sex and have been married a while!!, how many honestly take the time to make sure she is satisfied every time? I would be shocked if it's more than 1% of men.

I just think the ideal sex life as portrayed in my mind does not exist - it only exists in early relationships, movies, and novels.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

> I need to accept him the way he is. He was this way when we married 20 yrs ago. I need to let go of this resentment and just love him the way he is.


 I don't agree with that. Its not ok for you to finish in sex and not care about him. In fact, the reason you have quickies with him is to make him happy. If he isn't willing to return that, thats not ok. 



> And for the guys who have regular sex and have been married a while!!, how many honestly take the time to make sure she is satisfied every time? I would be shocked if it's more than 1% of men.


 Any time she wants to or can O, thats my 100% top priority. I've never rejected my wife. I've gotten off before my wife by accident, but we wait a few minutes till I can get it going again and finish her. 

You have been very giving sex wise and he isn't willing to return the favor.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Sara Ann said:


> I need to accept him the way he is. He was this way when we married 20 yrs ago. I need to let go of this resentment and just love him the way he is.
> 
> And for the guys who have regular sex and have been married a while!!, how many honestly take the time to make sure she is satisfied every time? I would be shocked if it's more than 1% of men.
> 
> I just think the ideal sex life as portrayed in my mind does not exist - it only exists in early relationships, movies, and novels.


I've been married almost 20 years and I'm not giving up on what I want so why should you? There is always room for improvement.

My husband feels guilty if I'm not satisfied. He follows the I go first rule but sometimes it just doesn't happen (and going twice isn't usually an option - he's 45). Most of those times I don't care but for those other times I'm already hinting that I need a vibe that he can use on me when that happens. He seemed open to that idea. See it's never too late.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You don't need books. At least not books with 'words'. Or a lot of words. I know "The Joy of Sex" is pretty dated and we don't have Chewbacca pubes anymore but you can kind of figure out what's what in your head, no?


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

"And for the guys who have regular sex and have been married a while!!, how many honestly take the time to make sure she is satisfied every time? I would be shocked if it's more than 1% of men".

I try to make sure 100% of the time my wife is satisfied. Does she orgasm every time, no, but I would say at least 85% of the time. She says sometimes she is not real horny, but likes sex, be held close etc, and that she doesn't feel like she has to orgasm every single time. I do use a vib on her sometimes too, while having sex, she loves it. With a vib, she is probably about 100%, but she doesn't always want it. And, sometimes we don't use a vib and she still has orgasms, usually 2 or 3. 

I think your estimate is way low, I think a lot more than 1% try to take care of their wife.


----------



## KathyGriffinFan (Apr 4, 2011)

Add me to the list of only being able to acheive an orgasm through clitoral stimulation.

I can prob count on one hand, how many times I have cum with just him being inside me and not assisting me and my clit in anyway.

When I was younger, I had a BF that could go 30-40 minutes at a time and those are the strongest orgams I have ever had. No assistance needed. I can still remember cumming the first time and being surprised when it happened. We had been doing it for like, 35minutes or so and it wasn't too pleasurable for me...but then, out of nowhere, these lil' tingly sensations happened and then BOOM, had the longest/strongest orgasm of my life. I miss those orgasms.

My H can only go a few minutes too, and I need more than that. I have to have mucho foreplay to reach an orgasm with him just being inside of me, and that has only happened a few times.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I glad I'm in the 1% 

but my wife is like your husband,kinda selfish 

I wonder if early in the relationship instead of faking orgasm so you don't hurt his feelings if you were honest and just said listen I need more clit stimulation to orgasm if things would have been different.


I think the early part of a relationship alot of ground rules have to be established or you lose the chance.

and if he balked then you could have said good riddence

I think alot of people make this mistake thinking they will come around but unfortunatly once it is established then it diffacult to set new guidelines


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

I got more longer and harder,as the only instructions supposedly,available to me. I never got it. we are still together after 50 years, and working on it. she got everything she thinks she knows from true trash novels. (work it out together). no one is lazy intentionally with their loved one, it just seems that way to you. unsatisfactory,is just that. talk it out.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

I actually try to make sure my wife get her's every single time but she honestly isn't interested in having one more than maybe every 5/10 times. Sometimes she just wants to go to sleep I think and is just wanting to take care of me. 

Apparently I'm not properly "equipped" for PIV O's so I always try to offer "a hand" before and or after. I actually don't find it boring at all and enjoy watching her gradual build up, her heightened level of excitement and then her final release. I like to tease her with soft,light and slow touching then bring her to a high level of excitement and then slow things backs down and tease her by barely touching her and then build back up several times before finally bringing her to her moment. (I apologize if that's too explicit, I'm new her and not sure of the boundaries)


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I cant offer any advice - but I hear ya, sister! I often wonder if lesbians have these problems.


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

Sara Ann said:


> Reading this forum, it appears most people are either sexually frustrated or squirting orgasms right and left. I am neither.
> 
> I think I am a typical female. I enjoy sex with my husband, yet I have the best orgasms by myself. We are both in our 50's, healthy, and orgasmic. We are easily aroused by each other. When he is aroused he wants to put it in me and get off. Despite his best efforts, it's all over in less than 3 minutes. To him, ideal sex is intercourse, and he can't wait to do me. When he is done, he will be "nice" to me and do what I want (vibe, dildo, whatever) but the passion is gone, so it's hard for me to feel excited.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is to get on top. I found that was the easiest way to stimulate myself. Grind yourself into the base of him and you'll get it... try dirty talk if you need it. It'll come... (heheh!)

I can only get off if I'm on the top and able to stimulate myself the way I need to (kinda like masturbation but with something in you).


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

The OP posted this thread over 2 years ago people, and she hasn't posted on TAM in over 7 months.

She also made a series of posts toward the end of her posting that made it very clear that she's become pretty jaded and embittered about other women who are able to orgasm easily and do so vaginally. I'm assuming based off her last series of posts that the problem might not have been resolved.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes, your husband is lazy....

And probably "ignorant"......

By that I mean he either lacks the knowledge of how to give you pleasure, or doesn't think the effort is worth it.....

My wife and I have been together 47 years, and she had PIV orgasms from the very first time we made love...

Just luck?.....

Hell no....

I made sure I was prepared...That I had the basic knowledge, and the heartfelt intention of making my partners sexual experience a wonderful one.....

Making love is, or should be a joyous experience, but it also carries with it certain responsibilities, and one of them is giving pleasure to your partner..... 

*It is the duty of a man or woman to invest enough time in the study of pleasuring your partner to be a capable lover....*

It is just DISRESPECTFUL of your partner to only be willing to invest 3 minutes in intercourse....

I have always been a foreplay "nut"...I love looong slow touching caressing, kissing, etc. before "going in" for the big "O".....

Skin on skin is what the game is all about, and it is just "Wasteful" to approach a sexual interlude without the intention of making the experience memorable......

You don't have to shake the stars out of the sky "every" time, but you are bound by the covenant of your relationship to undertake lovemaking honestly...by that I mean with the intention of giving and receiving pleasure in an unselfish manner....

I'm afraid your man needs some work.....

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I actually try to make sure my wife get her's every single time but she honestly isn't interested in having one more than maybe every 5/10 times. Sometimes she just wants to go to sleep I think and is just wanting to take care of me.
> 
> Apparently I'm not properly "equipped" for PIV O's so I always try to offer "a hand" before and or after. I actually don't find it boring at all and enjoy watching her gradual build up, her heightened level of excitement and then her final release. I like to tease her with soft,light and slow touching then bring her to a high level of excitement and then slow things backs down and tease her by barely touching her and then build back up several times before finally bringing her to her moment. (I apologize if that's too explicit, I'm new her and not sure of the boundaries)


You, sir....GET it.....To make love to a partner without the intention to provide that partner real honest pleasure is the most shallow of undertakings....

A man who doesn't understand, or want to participate in giving their partner the levels of arousal, pleasure, and orgasm you describe is at the very least foolish.....More likely stupid, shallow, and selfish....

There is no greater pleasure than that of giving the woman you love a complete and fulfilling sexual experience....

I hope you give your wife many more....:smthumbup:

the woodchuck


----------



## seeking_guidance (May 22, 2013)

I don't think the cumming too quick thing is the problem, especially considering you don't cum during intercourse. I know it's easier said than done, but if your husband is at all like me, he would LOVE for you to passionately tell him about what you need and want. 

What if when he walked in one day you were in bed playing, getting yourself aroused, would he join in or be offended?

I wish my wife had 1/100000th of your passion and interest in sex....


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

put your stop watches and toys away and TALK through an evening. discuss these messages from struggling folks and then get it on when it feels right. and never stop talking to each other (texting etc) dont let your love become a job (work) you don't look forward to.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Saran Ann, your husband is a lazy lover. He thinks more than 3 minutes of PIV is too much work, so he uses the old PE ploy....Oh it was just so good I couldn't help myself....He is not interested in trying to last longer...

My wife always had vaginal orgasms with me. It sometimes took 10-20 minutes after a half hour or more of foreplay....I thought it was well worth the effort...

Other times I would give her oral till she orgasmed and then finish with PIV....At any rate, she always orgasmed, every single time....

She actually said it was lazy of me to give her oral to completion, and then have mine through PIV....Go figure....

I never had any problem with my arousal...I might only have been semi hard while giving oral. or extended foreplay, but was always more then ready when it was time for PIV...

I hope you can get your lazy husband to change his ways and give you the loving you deserve...

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

KathyGriffinFan said:


> Add me to the list of only being able to acheive an orgasm through clitoral stimulation.
> 
> I can prob count on one hand, how many times I have cum with just him being inside me and not assisting me and my clit in anyway.
> 
> ...


You remind me of my wife...I was always a foreplay lover, My love language is physical touch, and I loved doing touch as much as getting.....She would get so aroused she would be embarrassed by how much lubrication she was producing.....For me it was like giving a hungry hound too much beefsteak...I loved to see her so turned on.....

The first time I had PIV with her, she had a really profound orgasm after only 5-10 minutes. I knew this gal was a keeper........

She went on to have thousands of PIV orgasms....

I think the key is foreplay, the more foreplay up front the quicker the orgasm once you begin PIV.....

the woodchuck


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> Reading this forum, it appears most people are either sexually frustrated or squirting orgasms right and left. I am neither.
> 
> I think I am a typical female. I enjoy sex with my husband, yet I have the best orgasms by myself. We are both in our 50's, healthy, and orgasmic. We are easily aroused by each other. When he is aroused he wants to put it in me and get off. Despite his best efforts, it's all over in less than 3 minutes. To him, ideal sex is intercourse, and he can't wait to do me. When he is done, he will be "nice" to me and do what I want (vibe, dildo, whatever) but the passion is gone, so it's hard for me to feel excited.
> 
> ...


 you don't need to go native, but basic training needs to be upgraded,and perfected. start implAntation ASAP/FULL COMBAT GEAR, spurs on,and smac him if he cums. he will respect your presence then.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

UPDATE -

I had enough and I left him one year ago. I am now divorced and having satisfying sex, with men who love going down on me and can make me cum, who hold me, who kiss me. 

I am still friends with him, no bad feelings. I know now he was uncomfortable with the intimacy, vulnerability, and connection.

Life is awesome now!


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I have to say that is the best update I have ever read. Good for you!



Glad to hear awesome still exists


----------



## 2times2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow, I relate so much to your post and am also considering leaving...it is a very hard decision though because we are great friends/roommates/parents. I've talked to him, tried to expand on our love making in the bedroom, but he just wants to do oral on me, missionary for 2 min., he cums, end of scene! lol!
It's boring and not satisfying and seems like there are no feelings or emotional intimacy involved. Does that make sense?

We have 2 kids, so I am torn as to what to do. It is just not going to change, but do I leave him and share custody because of sex? Seems to be a popular question on this board...at least I am not alone!

Glad to hear of your happiness though OP. That is wonderful to hear!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> So why can you not change things, like have him satisfy you first before his 3 minutes of fun? You go first, then him, or there is no more play time with him.


Classic!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for updating us.

I wish people would understand and accept that if you are mismatched sexually, it most likely won't change. So your choices are to either accept it and try to make peace with it, or leave. If you leave, you will find out that many if not most people are having happy partnered sex. 

When you are still in the crappy situation, you will tend to tell yourself that the "grass isn't greener". Yet it probably is.


----------



## last worthless evening (Feb 11, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Thank you for updating us.
> 
> I wish people would understand and accept that if you are mismatched sexually, it most likely won't change. So your choices are to either accept it and try to make peace with it, or leave. If you leave, you will find out that many if not most people are having happy partnered sex.
> 
> When you are still in the crappy situation, you will tend to tell yourself that the "grass isn't greener". Yet it probably is.


FW - Do you really think there is generally no hope for change and that it really is accept it or divorce? There are a number of books, ie "The Sex Starved Marriage" and counselors that work on these issues, that imply that there is hope, but you truly believe there is none?


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

last worthless evening said:


> FW - Do you really think there is generally no hope for change and that it really is accept it or divorce? There are a number of books, ie "The Sex Starved Marriage" and counselors that work on these issues, that imply that there is hope, but you truly believe there is none?






I am not FW, but would like to chime in.



I suspect there are two kinds of troubled (sexually) relationships. One is where partners get along, but even when both are otherwise happy there is a mismatch in drive. That seem like something not changeable.



The other is where the lack of sex stems from resentment and disconnect emotionally between the two partners. Maybe they had some sexual spark before, but now one partner is not able ir is unwilling to let it generate warmth between them, and the other is left out in the cold. Theoretically, that is fixable if they come together and work on the underlying issues.



In my case, I am in the second situation. Perhaps her generally lower drive made us vulnerable to it, but her generally lower emotional availability seems a bigger risk factor. It's seeming unfixable at this point.



In any case, fixing would be difficult. And takes two.



It is a good question. I assumed the Sex Starved Marriage author(s) had significant success stories in their practice. There are definitely some turn-around cases here on TAM, but they seem rare here on TAM.



I do wonder.


----------



## last worthless evening (Feb 11, 2014)

Sky - thanks for your thoughts. I wonder which of the 2 I am in (or maybe there are some additional categories?) Faithful Wife seemed to have some pretty strong (and I think long thought out) ideas on the subject, and I was curious to see if she believes it is that black and white or if she thought there was some middle ground - i.e. - with counseling. etc.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

last worthless evening said:


> FW - Do you really think there is generally no hope for change and that it really is accept it or divorce? There are a number of books, ie "The Sex Starved Marriage" and counselors that work on these issues, that imply that there is hope, but you truly believe there is none?


I think there is hope if both parties are sincerely interested in improving things. If only one of you are I don't think it's likely to happen.


----------



## Lift326 (Mar 18, 2014)

Try putting his member between your legs and letting each move mention be clit first.... Little to know penetrAtion he may like it too.....


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

MaritimeGuy said:


> I think there is hope if both parties are sincerely interested in improving things. If only one of you are I don't think it's likely to happen.



In my case, I think our sexual issues were just the tip of the iceberg.

I'm finding this book helpful:

Too Good to Leave, Too Bad to Stay: A Step-by-Step Guide to Help You Decide Whether to Stay In or Get Out of Your Relationship: Mira Kirshenbaum: 9780452275355: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Lift326 said:


> Try....


Take a look at her more recent post(s).

She moved on.


----------



## Rakib Dude (Jul 5, 2018)

Sara Ann said:


> Reading this forum, it appears most people are either sexually frustrated or squirting orgasms right and left. I am neither.
> 
> I think I am a typical female. I enjoy sex with my husband, yet I have the best orgasms by myself. We are both in our 50's, healthy, and orgasmic. We are easily aroused by each other. When he is aroused he wants to put it in me and get off. Despite his best efforts, it's all over in less than 3 minutes. To him, ideal sex is intercourse, and he can't wait to do me. When he is done, he will be "nice" to me and do what I want (vibe, dildo, whatever) but the passion is gone, so it's hard for me to feel excited.
> 
> ...


Don't you thing trying with dildo with ur hand while someone will help u online for longer than ur husband will make it more sexy?


----------

